# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Клиника

## Lapo4ka1303

Представляем вашему вниманию русскую версию игры HOSPITAL HUSTLE - игра Клиника! Это - Сара, выпускница медицинского колледжа. Она долго искала себе работу и теперь удача ей улыбнулась! Ее с радостью взяли на работу в маленькую больницу на окраине небольшого городка. Пока здесь нет хорошего оборудования, мебели и современной техники, медицинский персонал груб и невоспитан, а пациентам приходится стоять в длинных очередях. Саре предстоит засучить рукава и навести порядок в этой клинике. Вы будете занимать должность старшей медсестры.
    Ваша задача - провожать пациентов к врачам и водить их на процедуры, разносить карты больных и готовить лекарства, и постоянно поддерживать чистоту в больнице. В перерывах между уровнями игры вы будете закупать лекарственные средства, приобретать и расставлять новое оборудование и нанимать квалифицированных врачей. Игра Клиника затянет вас своей динамичностью и рекомендуется всем любителям жанра "Симуляторы”. Скачивайте игру Клиника, играйте и наслаждайтесь!

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:     http://letitbit.net/download/0740.05...inika.rar.html

----------

